# Brian Brosdahl



## cavedude (Oct 20, 2006)

It looks like Brian Brosdahl has left the Ice Team and went to Team Frabill. He's got frabill "Bro"series rods and everything. Dave Genz is still the man though :beer:


----------



## Goosepride (Sep 29, 2003)

I saw that...they do make good stuff though.


----------



## hardwaterfanatic (Oct 5, 2008)

Yep, Bro is now on with Frabill. Looking forward to seeing how his rods work this winter


----------



## Backwater Eddy (Jun 16, 2003)

I'm impressed with the new Bro Series Frabill combo's and rods. The new Frabill reel is a sweet smooth reel, great drag, and the new quick fold handle is the best I have seen with no slop/play.

Between the choices offered in the Jason Mitchell Elite Series line of rods and combo's and the Frabill line anglers will get a lot of value and performance for there hard earned dollar.


----------



## gillgetter (Nov 28, 2007)

He's also switched from lindy to northland, and has designed his new Bro's Bug Collection. It's worth looking at. They'll be a few in my box.


----------

